# VFD for my old Logan Lathe



## modela (May 31, 2012)

A little over a year ago I added a VFD to to Logan lathe. I inherited it from my dad and used it as a kid in a frame up restoration I did on a '29 Ford Model A coupe. I remember turning spacers on it when I converted from mechanical to hydraulic brakes.





I bought a new motor on ebay. The three phase motors used to be cheap and available. This is a dustproof.




I had to modify the pulley and get another belt to fit.




I noticed that the VFDs do not protect the wiring very well so I shrouded it. Would you believe this is a plastic bin. Holes are drilled in the sides for air flow. The wiring was relatively easy. I actually set it up to use the Logan switch. I like the VFD units.




Here is the Logan. Although you always want a bigger one, this has been a great lathe.

Jim


----------



## JorgensenSteam (May 31, 2012)

That is a nice setup.
Plenty big to built all sorts of stuff.

Good luck with it.
Show us what you build.


----------

